# Alien



## carlos58 (Sep 8, 2012)

hello everyone
portrait of European Dwarf Mantis (Ameles spallanzania)
They look exactly like the aliens of science fiction films
insects wildlife photographed in  nature
Male












Female


----------



## Trever1t (Sep 8, 2012)

There's a reason they look similar too the movie creations....they are naturally respulsive, familiar enough but the average person never sees them so enlarged.....freaky and scary!


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 8, 2012)

Bill... that is not true for every one! I know people that I find more repulsive than any insect! 

Carlo, lovely shots! Wonderful detail!


----------



## Trever1t (Sep 8, 2012)

to think I used to play with these when I was a kid. If they were man-sized we would most definitely be prey.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 8, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> to think I used to play with these when I was a kid. If they were man-sized we would most definitely be prey.



Imagine what a 40lb jumping spider would be like!  lol!


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 8, 2012)

Mantis are super predators. There are videos of them eating mice,snakes,birds,taratulas. I really like the first shot. I have not seen one since I was kid.


----------



## carlos58 (Sep 9, 2012)

thanks everyone for comments


----------



## TheFantasticG (Sep 9, 2012)

Very very nice shots, Mr. Carlos. Thanks for posting them up.


----------



## bunadski (Sep 9, 2012)

Great images! First shot for me is the best, looks like the mantis got something to say.


----------

